# Stuff and Things > Sports >  This dude is terribly fast....

## tlmjl

Fastest thrown ball 97+ from an infielder.  First basemen saved his butt though.



https://twitter.com/MLB/status/15476...211000952.html



https://sports.yahoo.com/mlb-power-r...211000952.html

----------

Crusader (07-19-2022)

----------


## Freewill

> Fastest thrown ball 97+ from an infielder.  First basemen saved his butt though.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/MLB/status/15476...211000952.html
> 
> 
> 
> https://sports.yahoo.com/mlb-power-r...211000952.html


I would not want to be the first baseman catching that rocket.

----------

Crusader (07-19-2022)

----------


## Crusader

Yeah even with a big old first baseman’s glove that’s gotta hurt.

Speaking of velocity it’s crazy how common 100 plus is for pitchers now a days. Seems every club has at least a couple of pitchers capable of it. I remember when mid 90’s was really bringing it, now that’s an average fastball at best.

The one part of the game that really bugs me is the lack of contact hitters today, it seems that everybody just wants to hit home runs. Very few high average hitters anymore, now they seem to be happy with .250 hitters as long as they got some pop. Where have all the Tony Gwynns and Rod Carews gone, no more .320-.330 hitters anymore.

----------

Freewill (07-20-2022)

----------

